# TRENDnet Wireless Issue



## Emmett1885 (Jul 10, 2008)

I installed a TRENDnet TEW-423PI 54Mbps 802.11 Wireless Network Adapter in an MSI P9400M motherboard with a CeleronD 3.33 GHz processor, 2 GB RAM and a MaXtor SATA drive. I connected on my network in Ontario, a D-Link WBR-1310 without incident and stayed connected for almost 5 days of testing without a drop or loss of connection. No issues at all while I used it. The connection was simple, WEP 64bit encryption key shared. It's even broadcasting the SSID. I sent the PC to the friend I built it for in Quebec who is on Rogers cable using a Linksys WRT54G wireless router set up exactly the same way, WEP 64bit encryption key shared. She has two other wireless devices that will connect and maintain a connection, a PS3 and an Acer laptop but when she tries to connect with the TRENDnet, it see's the router and will connect, but the drops continuously every couple or few minutes. I have tried the TRENDnet utility that comes with the card as well as letting Windows Zero Configuration handle it but both produce the same results. There are no other programs running that would close the connection after use so I am beside myself as to what may be causing this. Any help would be appreciated. Also, I have not heard of using the *same* authentication key causing a problem, but all three devices are using the same key to connect and two of them work fine.


----------



## Emmett1885 (Jul 10, 2008)

For the third time, uninstalled the utilities, driver and device, rebooted took the drivers from the TRENDnet Installation CD, used Windows to configure and its been online for almost an hour no drops. Don't know if this is the end, but I thought I'd update.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This might be something like wireless interference, and the offending party is not using their network right now.

I'd change channels if you experience any future issues.


----------



## csd (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi all,

Here my story:
I bought 30 TEW-423pi adapters and I tested 3 out of the bundle.
I performed the test using both Windows Zero config (test 1) and the TrendNet client version 1.20.121.50 (test 2) with the same driver version 5.1102.1120.2007.
I used 2 different desktops with a TEW-423pi adapter: Asus P5B-VM and Compaq EVO D510
I used 2 laptops sitting on the same table next to the desktops mentioned above.
The table is at 25 feet from the access point (Cisco LAP-1142) within a open space room (no obstacles), so I am not even close of the 150 feet of the 802.11g standard.
I used Pilot with AirPcap from CACE tech to measure the signal strength as well as the utility build in the access point Cisco LAP-1142 managed by a Cisco WLC 4402 (both giving approximately the same measure +/- 5dbm).
The results:
TEW-423pi (no matter which desktop/adapter I used): between -64 to -74 dbm in avg. @ 802.11g
HP NX7400 (Intel wireless 3945ABG): between -47 to -53 dbm in avg. @ 802.11g
Toshiba Tecra A9 (Intel wireless 4965AGN): between -45 to -51 dbm in avg. @ 802.11g
The Noise is between -79 to -87 dbm

I have done the same test at the same location with the same Compaq EVO D510 BUT I replaced the TEW-423pi by a TL-WN851N from TP-LINK. I have got:
RSSI (min/max/avg): -44/-41/-42
SNR (min/max/avg): 34/53/49
Which is the normal values that we should expect at this range. 

I ask TRENDNET to arrange a refund with my vendor? Since I bougth 30 TEW-423pi cards based on the assumption that the should perform within the 802.11 specification. No answer… of course. 

Conclusion:
1) Most Access Point algorithms will drop (and sometime quarantine like Cisco) wireless clients that are under -70 dBm for a long period of time. Simply because such client is slowing down every wireless clients associated to the same AP. Yep! You now understand why you are losing connectivity after some minutes.
2) TEW-423pi are not able to respect the 802.11g standard range, actually they are not even close with a range of 25 feet! 
3) TRENDNET knows that and they are still selling this product! 
4) Do not make business with TrendNet.


----------

